# Theory of Technique



## Keikai (Nov 26, 2006)

Just wondering how different styles treat the learning of the theory of techniques and strategy.

What emphasis does your particular style place on the theory of various techniques? Is the theory of each formally examined as part of a grading or as a grading on its own?

What sort of things do you do as strategy for dealing with left and right attacks with regard to left and right stances?

How do you deal with the strategy for more than one attacker?


Greg
Tsutsumi Ryu Ju Jutsu


----------

